# will they breed in a 55 gallon?



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

i have 4 right now in a 55 what are the changes of breeding?


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

10 will raise the chances.

HINT HINT NUDGE NUDGE


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

lol shut up vibe


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

mine did in a 55gl...4times a month...just got another patch last night


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

crzy lol


----------

